# DECA and NPP shutdown!



## testfreak91 (Nov 29, 2015)

whats up brothers! im getting ready to do my first Nandrolone cycle

1-10 test e 500
1-2,11-12 test p 500
1-10 npp 400
1-8 tbol 50mg

a.i armidex .25 t/f

pct nolva/clomid

i am a lil nervous about being completely shut down and hear that recovery is a bitch for months that some people say you will after using npp....

i already ordered my cycle and didnt order hcg(never have or used). i just heard bad shit about how if you use hcg( just a chance) to much that your body will eventually not produce the shit and will have to be on hcg rest of life. probably aint true but that opened my eyes thats all. not educated on hcg.

i aint excited about that. i have done multiple cycles and to be honest i still want to have kids eventully and thats ONLY!!!! reason im second guessing this particular cycle with npp or any nanadrolone. dont know alot about 19 nors. i do need npp 100 a week for my shoulder issue if that would be ok just for this cycle.

So should i save the 3 vials of npp and wait to use on next cycle with hcg to insure better recovery or shoild i be good to go an will be like the usual 3-4 months off like a regular test cycle recovery?

now if nor 19s have no more considerable effect then other compounds about me having kids then thats awesome lol!!

im just a man that wants kids in life who is very educated on milder steroids(eq,test,tbol,dbol,var) but not on the big boys( reason for post) have been taking aas very safe in dosages and doing it the right way for 2 years now and its been successfull. im just admitting i dont know alot about hcg and 19 nors!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 29, 2015)

After I ran nandrolone I never recovered. Doesn't mean you won't we are all different. Running test or even orals and prohormones can produce the same effect.

You need to decide what you want more. Kids or quick gains. Do you even use these to compete or just because you want to?  If kids are a big priority steroids may not be for you.

It's possible to minimize the risk as best as possible by using hcg at 250iu 2 x per week during the entire cycle.  After your last shot of npp run the HCG at 250iu per day for a week. Then 500iu per day for a week and stop hcg use.

Then run Clomid at 50mg per day for 4 week and 25mg per day for 4 more weeks. Run Nolva with the Clomid daily at 20mg. 

Get blood work prior to cycle. You need total and free test, estradiol, FSH, LH.  Then repeat bloods halfway thru cycle and
Again after the cycle.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 29, 2015)

Also ditch the test prop at the end of the cycle if you use my pct plan.


----------



## testfreak91 (Nov 29, 2015)

im doing my first show in 2017 but bodybuilding is my life i love it 6 years natty 2 years swole life. after you just told me that you never recovered then thats it for me man. aint worth it. i will just continue doing my orals and up my test significiently. and continue to feel great and make gains slowly then other juicers but with very little sides. i get blood work before and after each cycle. your pct plan is also the same as i do so we agree on there. for my show prep i will just have to add mast, eq, var etc and whatever my trainer and me agree on other then the basic tren included pre show cycle. thx man i appreciate it very much.


----------



## Megatron28 (Nov 29, 2015)

This isn't your first cycle, right?  If so, you have been completely shut down before.  Did you recover from your previous cycles?  What is your TT at now compared to your Natty Baseline TT?


----------



## testfreak91 (Nov 29, 2015)

no definietly not first. just never done nanadrolone of any kind, yes i have recovered from all cycles. i should have my bloods back monday or tuesday but last post blood on previous end of cycle pct i do remeber my test being 300 something i do believe but all i kno is my doc said i was in normal range so i started another cycle but not sure if thats tt or free test cant remember exactily. i ill know exactly mon or tues bc i told my doc to send my bloods and previous blood results through mail so i can continue to check and be safe each and after cycle


----------



## jojo58 (Nov 29, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> After I ran nandrolone I never recovered. Doesn't mean you won't we are all different. Running test or even orals and prohormones can produce the same effect.
> 
> You need to decide what you want more. Kids or quick gains. Do you even use these to compete or just because you want to?  If kids are a big priority steroids may not be for you.
> 
> ...



can't beat the honesty in this post. words from the wise. #schoolofhardknocks


----------



## Megatron28 (Nov 29, 2015)

testfreak91 said:


> no definietly not first. just never done nanadrolone of any kind, yes i have recovered from all cycles. i should have my bloods back monday or tuesday but last post blood on previous end of cycle pct i do remeber my test being 300 something i do believe but all i kno is my doc said i was in normal range so i started another cycle but not sure if thats tt or free test cant remember exactily. i ill know exactly mon or tues bc i told my doc to send my bloods and previous blood results through mail so i can continue to check and be safe each and after cycle



So you are already Hypogonadal.  What are you worried about?  The ship already sailed.


----------



## testfreak91 (Nov 29, 2015)

care to explain what you mean by ship has already sailed... test is where it should be naturally and my balls are perfectly fine and sexual function fine, no problems man?


----------



## Megatron28 (Nov 30, 2015)

testfreak91 said:


> care to explain what you mean by ship has already sailed... test is where it should be naturally and my balls are perfectly fine and sexual function fine, no problems man?



300ng/dl Total Testosterone indicates Hypogonadism. Here is some reading for you on the subject.  I don't recall if you said your age, but if you are between 25 and 55 your TT should be closer to 600ng/dl.

https://www.aace.com/files/hypo-gonadism.pdf


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 30, 2015)

Mega is correct bro. Your doc is an idiot. 300 total test is hypogonadal.  You either got pct bloods done too early or you aren't recovering... Like I said in my original post, mess around with any anabolic, not just nandrolone and you'll risk it.  Nandrolone just makes you extra miserable coming off.


----------



## testfreak91 (Nov 30, 2015)

well like i said before and its obvious i got that number wroung my bad bc i wasnt too sure of the number or cant remember what doc told me bc it was 8 months ago and im pretty sure i dont have Hypogonadism my blood panels would show it ya know and i would tell if i had low test from not naturally producing enough for being 24. correct me if im wrong please? i feel awesome and been off for 4 months im calling my doctors office tmr to see what my blood panel is looking like if their back. got blood last last week before i will start this cycle. thanks and always a pleasure brothers!


----------



## Megatron28 (Nov 30, 2015)

Unfortunately, many docs think 300ng/dl is fine as for certain labs it can fall within their normal range.  But by definition, anything. below 300 is considered Hypogonadal.  Anything from 300-350 is Borderline Hypogonadal and Free T needs to be examined.


----------



## testfreak91 (Nov 30, 2015)

Thanks man! I wil let you know what my bloods are when I get them


----------



## testfreak91 (Nov 30, 2015)

i just got back my free test level and it is 76 ngdl 4 months after my pct from a standard test e tbol cycle. which is ok from ranges i looked up.  im still wating on my total test though to come in a couple hours

everything on bloods look golden.. aint i ok fellas let me know please?


----------



## testfreak91 (Nov 30, 2015)

actually doc  told  me free test 76 not "ngdl" just 76... but i was in range of the number i saw on the test results paper it was 40 - 200 range on the paper and so im assuming 76 is ok?


----------



## testfreak91 (Nov 30, 2015)

sorry not ngdl pgml


----------



## testfreak91 (Nov 30, 2015)

sorry 76 pgml for free test


----------



## testfreak91 (Nov 30, 2015)

meant pgml


----------



## Megatron28 (Nov 30, 2015)

You need to see your Total Testosterone.  Can't you just look up your lab results?  Knowing your numbers is important if you are going to use AAS.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Nov 30, 2015)

Most Doctors are fukking whimps...There's few endo's or hormonal doctors that actually know what they're doing imo especially when it comes to HRT. I know a few really good ones but they are also into lifting, which makes sense.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 30, 2015)

BiologicalChemist said:


> Most Doctors are fukking whimps...There's few endo's or hormonal doctors that actually know what they're doing imo especially when it comes to HRT. I know a few really good ones but they are also into lifting, which makes sense.



So true Bio, I found a good doctor that is on trt and lifts weights. I walk in and it's like shaking hands with a brick shit house. That makes me feel confident and secure. Nothing worse than shaking hands with a limp wrist cold flimsy handed doctor that look's like he's got aids.


----------



## testfreak91 (Dec 1, 2015)

I tried calling and asking for my total test but I guess it's the test that takes the longest. Calling first thing in the morning again. Thanks again brothers


----------



## testfreak91 (Dec 1, 2015)

How do you guys go about getting bloodwork? I go into my docs office make up some excuse to get bloods done before and after each cycle. Didn't know if their was a easier way to do this Bc it's a heartache for me. Like a blood lab or something.


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 1, 2015)

Private md labs


Unless you're in one of the few bullshit states you can get no questions asked labs done for like $65.


----------

